# driver de audio da placa-mãe Gigabyte 945gzm-s2

## adones sales

o site da giabyte baixa os drivers de video, lan e usb, mas o de audio vem defeituoso alquem pode me ajudar e me passar esse drive de audio.

----------

## BaYGoN

Vc não precisa baixar os drivers de linux para esses dispositivos.  Estes drivers devem estar todos incluídos no source do kernel.

Como seu hardware é bem recente, recomendo a vc instalar o kernel mais recente disponível no portage, mesmo que este esteja marcado como instável.

Se não me engano já está na versão 2.6.23

São pouquíssimos os dispositivos que necessitam de drivers especiais para funcionarem (ex:  Placas de vídeo Nvidia e Ati).

Recomendo a vc ler os seguintes documentos (proficiência em inglês is a must...  :Very Happy: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually   -->. Como configurar o kernel do Linux manualmente.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Genkernel --> Como usar o Genkernel para compilar o kernel do Linux de forma automática.

Eles te darão uma boa base pra começar a entender a respeito da interação kernel-hardware.

Eu particularmente prefiro compilar meu kernel manualmente. Não é nenhum bicho de 7 cabeças, se vc estiver disposto a aprender,

e dessa forma vc gera um kernel mais otimizado, com suporte exclusivo ao seu hardware.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

